# Best of the internets.



## PredFan (Mar 29, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## PredFan (Apr 1, 2014)

.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol


----------



## PredFan (May 1, 2014)

Hilarious:


----------



## PredFan (May 3, 2014)

"If you're actually looking for a needle in a haystack, you have a serious drug problem." ~Ron White, Facebook and Twitter


----------



## PredFan (May 13, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 3, 2014)

ROTFLOL

[ame=http://youtu.be/RO9uM6-cLUY]Metal Construction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 3, 2014)

Holy sh*t it's a Bigfoot!


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2014)

Nurse: "Doctor! The Invisible Man is in the waiting room."
Doctor: "Tell him I can't see him right now."


----------



## PredFan (Aug 5, 2014)

The word "incorrectly" is always spelled incorrectly, unless it's spelled incorrectly.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 12, 2014)

Lolz


----------



## PredFan (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PredFan (Sep 27, 2014)

Oops!


----------



## PredFan (Sep 27, 2014)

Why did the hipster burn his tongue?

Because he ate his food before it was cool.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2014)

.....


----------



## PredFan (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh look! Donuts!


----------



## antiquity (Oct 24, 2014)

*Joke: One Last Good Deed...*



An old man was critically ill. Feeling that death was near, he called his lawyer. "I want to become a lawyer. How much is it or the express degree you told me about?"
"It's $50,000," the lawyer said. "But why? You'll be dead soon, why do you want to become a lawyer?"
"That's my business! Get me the course!"




Four days later, the old man got his law degree. His lawyer was at his bedside, making sure his bill would be paid.
Suddenly the old man was racked with fits of coughing and it was clear that this would be the end.
Still curious, the lawyer leaned over and said, "please, before it's too late, tell me why you wanted to to get a law degree so badly before you died?"
In a faint whisper, as he breathed his last, the old man said, 
"*One less lawyer...*"
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Toro (Oct 24, 2014)

The best of the Internets was a thread on this site, and Admin poofed it.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 31, 2014)

Apparently MLK owed Jabba the Hit some money:


----------



## PredFan (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol :


----------



## PredFan (Dec 12, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol


----------



## PredFan (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol:


----------



## PredFan (May 26, 2015)

Chuck Norris FTW!


----------



## PredFan (Jun 3, 2015)

Knew it:


----------



## Aktas (Jun 3, 2015)

I maledict the german country, state and people. Misbirths.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't do it kids.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 14, 2015)

One of my favs:


----------



## PredFan (Jul 7, 2015)

Lolz


----------



## PredFan (Sep 19, 2015)

Funniest thing I've seen in a while:


----------



## PredFan (Sep 22, 2015)

Lol:


----------



## Quentin111 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2015)




----------

